# Llama .380 1911 clone



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just got one of these, not sure of the age but think it is from the 70's or 80's and it is in mint condition looks JUST LIKE a 1911 .45, anyone have opinions on them ?????? It is not to scale.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Llama's have a pretty bad reputation and even the well known 1911 makers have a hard time making a 1911 in anything other then .45acp that runs correctly. 

Saying that, I don't have first hand experience, just going off of what I have heard about the brand but I hope you have a winner!

What did it set you back?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Gave to me by a family member, but what I read on the net they are good little guns built EXACTLY like a 1911


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a llama .380 especial. It was black with a black pearl like handle. It fired well, but didn't like Winchester ammo. I haven't had the gun in a few years, but if I remember correctly, about 1 out of 15 rounds would get stuck. Cool looking gun though.


----------

